# Game #41: Phoenix Suns (24-16) @ Charlotte Bobcats (18-19) - 1/16



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 7PMEST/5PMMT/4PST
Where: Time Warner Cable Arena - Charlotte, NC 
TV: NBATV, local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 101-102 @ Atlanta Hawks*











*Phoenix Suns (24-16) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Charlotte Bobcats (18-19)

Starters: 








[PG] Raymond Felton







[SG] Stephen Jackson









[SF] Gerald Wallace









[PF] Boris Diaw







[C]Nazr Mohammed *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I still can't believe this team has failed so badly at putting together a consistent streak.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe we should root for Bobcats so Kerr makes a trade lol.

stream's not working, but we're down 18-7 with 7:32 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team wouldn't know good basketball even if they were playing against the '96 Bulls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just started working. 

30-14, Bobcats with 3:50 left.


Suns are 4-14 and Bobcats are 13-21. 

Apparently, Jrich is hurt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

42-23, Bobcats at the end of 1.

lol I'm not mad either. Like I'd normally would be.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow. The suns suck. I will quit being a suns fan forever if we miss the playoffs and win the first pick in the draft only to have to give it away.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Cats are a very good team at home...Of course we suck on the road, but in Charlotte this isn't a bit surprising.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was worried about the game. You guys have 3 game win streak and did blowout the Spurs last night.

And good lord, this is a massacre. Bobcats are up 103-66 with a couple mins left in the 3rd.


----------

